# Canon Hansa



## expatinasia (Oct 13, 2013)

Just curious but how many here have the Canon Hansa miniature?


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 13, 2013)

no clue, but that reminded me of kill Bill and the hatori hansa (I could be totally off) sword. 

so is it a sword that can take 36 mega pixel images?


----------



## surapon (Oct 13, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Just curious but how many here have the Canon Hansa miniature?



No, I do not have, But these are the Pictures of Canon Hansa cameras---Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Canon+Hansa&qpvt=Canon+Hansa&FORM=IGRE

And the history of Hansa Canon :

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/history/canon_story/1933_1936/1933_1936.html


----------



## e17paul (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm really glad to see this post. I love cameras that are small, but full frame. Hence my recent purchase of a Canonet QL19. I expect it is descended from the Hansa, though its lens is fixed.

Now I have added the Hansa to my knowledge bank, but will be unlikely to invest when I have too many cameras already.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 14, 2013)

Interesting. Surprised more here do not have the miniature.


----------

